# TWH conformation- going to look at her on sunday



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

Her body is really nice. Her legs not so much. She is back at the knee and tied in at the knee and those are two issues that are a weakness especially when combined. Her bone is light. She also appears to have capped hocks, which are a cosmetic issue for the most part. 

I cannot say she will be sound for years to come with those front legs. Trail riding usually involves terrain and I don't like those front legs for anything that is stressful such as a heavy rider or any sort of loading of the front legs.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Call a good farrier and get his opinion. I'm not wild about her knees but definitely not seeing capped hocks.


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

Bummer about those front legs. I'm not a big fan of TWH but this girl is gorgeous. I doubt she'd have much trouble with recreational trail rides, but anything more adventurous that included a lot of bad terrain or hills might not suit her very well.


----------



## shesocalifornia (Nov 24, 2013)

*so should we pass on her?*

Here are some more photos....my father is 65 years old and I don't think he would get crazy on her but we are finding is hard to find the perfect horse.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Does she always stand toed out in front? It seems like some know we're taking pics and do that intentionally.


----------



## shesocalifornia (Nov 24, 2013)

It looks like the left front toes out. I won't know for sure till sunday


----------



## Tryst (Feb 8, 2012)

Her knees look better in the picture they put up today (I think, didn't see it this AM). Good luck Sunday.


----------



## shesocalifornia (Nov 24, 2013)

Thank you all for your opinions I really appreciate it. We will get her vet checked!


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

The good thing I see is that she has had some decent training put into her. Somebody has taught her how to park and she _seems_ to have no trouble being tied.
I agree with Elana about the lack of bone. I don't know why the TWH breeder's have mucked this up, but *Walkers used to be big boned. * I know that my two Mountain horses Are big boned, and that helps a LOT with wear and tear.
Still,since TWH's will drop their haunches and eat up the trails, the front legs might not be too much of an issue in the long run.
I'd offer a LOT less than they want for her--start at $2.5K--and see if they're game.


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

She is REALLY crooked in front with knock knees. 

Honestly? For that price I would pass.


----------



## shesocalifornia (Nov 24, 2013)

I know next to nothing about gaited horses..when I first saw oneI thought their conformation was weird. Especially their front legs seem too far forward. Plus they tend to wing...so they should be straight in front regardless of breed? I guess I am justllearning this conformation thing because I thought she wasn't tied behind the knee because the hair behind her knee made her appear as such and them most twh look back of the knee to me especially the way they have them stand. I am so not sure what a nice twh is supposed to look like or how much to pay for one that had good conformation and training???? Thanks for you help


----------



## shesocalifornia (Nov 24, 2013)

Well my father read your posts and decided not to go on sunday....the search continues. Sigh


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

Here are a couple of good ones that I just grabbed off Google Images.

Originally this breed was somewhat coarse headed with good bone, a tremendous shoulder and a huge hip.. both necessary for the natural, smooth, ground covering running walk. FWIW the funny angle of the dark horse's front feet is from the stacking and so forth to create the showy "Big Lick" gait. I would like larger hocks on both these horses.. but the nice low knees and correct bond is obvious. The grey or Grulla (not sure which) has that nice hind quarter and nice short back that used to be common to the breed.


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

Sorry your Dad doesn't want to go look at Jewel....I liked her. I thought she was a saint to put up with that girl kicking her constantly, and sort of yanking her around. 

Good Luck finding a horse!

Nancy


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

When looking for a horse the most important thing to have in mind is what you want based on your skill level. If you are not very experienced and do not have (literally) hundreds of hours on horse back with about half of those hours in good formal lessons, then you don't want a young, green, hot horse! You do want a SOUND horse.. and that means rideable sound AND mentally sound. A horse that has been there and done that and has been trained and used.

I usually recommend a nice, seasoned ex show horse. One that is at least 10 years old and who had a lot of miles on them under saddle (a green horse and a green rider can result in a lot of black and blue!). Many times people get, for their first horse, a horse in their high teens/early 20's with a level of training that would be unaffordable if the horse was 8 years old with the requirement that the horse be fit and physically sound. 

There are those who would advise against a horse 20 years old.. but if the horse is fit you could easily get another 5-7 years.. or more.. on such a horse.

THIS is what your Dad should consider. Physical conformation is only part of the equation. 

I think that for the conformation of the legs and the age and training level on the horse you posted the price was way out of line for. 

If I was looking for a horse I would also consider that advice is worth what you pay. I would go look at this horse and pay someone who is trusted and knowledgeable to look at the horse too. What we tell you from photos may be something entirely different in person. 

Last, but not least, in Wyoming you should be able to find a nice safe trail horse pretty readily tho that horse will likely be a Quarterhorse.


----------



## shesocalifornia (Nov 24, 2013)

Thanks Elana!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## shesocalifornia (Nov 24, 2013)

He is riding my 18 year old arabian ex show horse now and he loves him!!! But he still has tons of go and can still be hot at times and his instructor/trainer recommended he get his own horse and a mellow one. He liked to have one for the next ten years and not have to turn around and buy another in 2-3 years. SI understand exactly what you are saying!!! Thanks
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Sorry teaching a horse to park and tie isn't my idea of good training lol.

Don't like those front pictures. and I'm just noticing the price for some reason. I didn't realize she was so much. For that price unless you dad LOVES her I would pass.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

I think that ranch gelding, on paper, is perfect for you!


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

I had a Clydesdale Cross I bought for $350 (kill price) at the age of 16 for a friends-can-ride-with-me-sort of horse. the owner could not sell him because of his age. So I bought him because he looked serviceable. He was too.. for another* 20 *(yes.. 20) years!!!!! At age 38 he fell outside on a patch of ice and could not get up again so was put down. He lived longer than the guy I bought him from.


----------



## shesocalifornia (Nov 24, 2013)

I hope my arabian is like this....he is 18 and I have raised and trained him since if was 6 months old. He is polish and a felt like I was on top of a race horse or stick of dynamite some days but he came around I enjoy him very much!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## shesocalifornia (Nov 24, 2013)

shesocalifornia said:


> I hope my arabian is like this....he is 18 and I have raised and trained him since he was 6 months old. He is polish and a felt like I was on top of a race horse or stick of dynamite some days but he came around I enjoy him very much!!!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

